# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم اندرويد للانواع الاخرى  نسخة مسرّبة من أندرويد 4.2.1 لهاتف “جالاكسي إس 3″

## mohamed73

حصل  موقع SamMobile على التحديث المسرب الجديد لهاتف “جالاكسي إس 3″ Galaxy S  III والتي تحمل الإصدار رقم 4.2.1، وذلك عن طريق مساعدة أحد أعضاء xda الذي  استخرج الروم بشكلٍ كامل من جهازه.
ولا يزال التحديث الجديد 4.2.1  قيد التجربة والاختبار من قِبل شركة سامسونج، ويتوقع أنها لن تفرج عنه  بشكلٍ رسمي لكافة أصحاب “جالاكسي إس 3″ إلا بعد إطلاق هاتفها المرتقب  “جالاكسي إس 4″؛ والذي يتوقع أن يطلق في 14 آذار/مارس القادم.
وحملت النسخة المسربة التي تحمل الترميز I9300XXUFMB3 تحسينات جديدة ومتنوعة وهي:  تحسينات مضاعفة على شاشة القفل.إضافة الويدجيت الخاصة بشاشة القفل لنسخة أندرويد 4.2.1.إضافة ميزة Daydream التي تعرض ألبومات الصور عند وضع الهاتف على قاعدة الشحن.إضافة اختصارات جديدة للوحة التنبيهات.تحسينات على نظام الإشعارات.تطوير على نظام الأوامر الصوتية ليسمح بالسيطرة على الجهاز بفعالية أكثر.
ما  لفت انتباهي في هذه النسخة أنها مخصصة للشرق الأوسط حسبما أُشير في  المصدر، وتاريخ إصدارها هو 19 شباط/فبراير الحالي، أي قبل أيام قليلة فقط.                  
إن كنت من هواة التجربة ولديك خبرة في كيفية تركيب هذه النسخة عبر برنامج “الأودين”، يمكنك ذلك باتباع الخطوات  الموضحة في الموقع المُسرب للنسخة، ولكن ضع ببالك أن هذه النسخة هي “إصدار  تمهيدي” وغير رسمية، وربما تظهر بعض المشاكل والأخطاء الطفيفة، لذلك إن  كنت لا تعمل مالذي تقوم به، ننصحك بعدم التجربة. 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*I9300XXUFMB3 – Galaxy S III Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean LEAKED firmware*        
We  of SamMobile would like to give you the latest I9300XXUFMB3 – Android  4.2.1 Jelly Bean test firmware for the Galaxy S III. Big Thanks to forum  member Saturn from XDA-Developers who made this possible by giving us the dump files from his device.
 Android 4.2.1 is still under testing phase by Samsung and they will  release the official final Android 4.2.1 Jelly Bean update for the  Galaxy S III after the launch of the Samsung Galaxy S IV. We wanted to  give Samsung’s hardcore fans a sneak preview of what Samsung is up to in  their dev center.
 New enhancements in I9300XXUFMB3 FW:
- Android 4.2.1 – JOP40D
- Improved Ripple effect on Lockscreen
- New Android 4.2.1 Lockscreen with widgets
- Daydream (Settings>Display)
- New Additions in Notification Center
- Notifications are more actionable
- Voice Command (Let’s you control various parts of the phone using voice commands)
- Found more? Tell us about them in the comments below!
 WARNINGS:
We have repackaged this firmware into an ODIN Flashable firmware  ourselves from the dump files we took from Saturn’s device. This  firmware will increase your binary counter, if you don’t know what this  means then don’t flash this firmware. This Firmware will also change  your device status to Modified. This firmware doesn’t contain any Modem  so the Modem you are using before flashing this firmware will  remain. This is a PRE-RELEASE version so not official from KIES. As this  is a PRE-RELEASE firmware some minor bugs are to expect.
 We have FULLY TESTED this firmware and this firmware works perfectly as any other official firmware.
 Firmware Details
Android Version: 4.2.1 – JOP40D (Jelly Bean)
PDA: I9300XXUFMB3
CSC: I9300OJKFMB3
MODEM: N/A
Region: Middle East
Carrier: Unbranded
Changelist: 171637
Build Date: 19th February 2013
Download: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 Flashing Instructions:
- Unzip the file
- Open Odin 3.04 (already included in the firmware package)
- Restart phone in download mode (Press and hold Home + Power + Volume down buttons)
- Connect phone and wait until you get a blue sign in Odin
- Add I9300XXUFMB3_I9300OJKFMB3_HOME.tar.md5 to PDA
- Make sure re-partition is NOT ticked
- Start flash, sit back and wait a few minutes.
- If you encounter any issues with the firmware (Any FC, Bootloop etc)
- Boot into recovery mode (Home+power+vol up)
- Choose to wipe/factory reset. (THIS WILL ERASE ALL OF YOUR DATA INCLUDING YOUR INTERNAL SD CARD!)
- Then choose reboot and you should be good to go!
 Screenshots:

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------


## Fannan1

بارك الله فيك اخي

----------


## yassin55

بارك الله فيك

----------


## salihmob

مشكور علي المتابعه والتميز

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

مشاء الله موضوع جميل + متابعة جيدة
شكـــــــــــــرا

----------


## فلاح المهندس

شكرا اخي نزلت النسخه وجربتها قبل ان اقرا موضوعك المميز  النسخه فيها مشاكل طفيفه بالرسئل احيانا ولاحظة شي مهم البطاريه تدوم اكثر واكثر لكنها نسخه مستقره

----------


## حسين العلي

تسلم الايادي
وبارك الله فيك

----------


## derar76

مشكور اخي العزيز

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## sherif

شكرا على المشاركه ولكن هل يمكن تحديث الفيرجن ده للاجهزه الكوبى الخطين سامسونج جلاكسى اس 3 وشكرا

----------


## alhkem

شكرا لك اخي لكن يوجد استفسار صغير هل وضع هذا الملف مثل تنزيل الروم على الهاتف باستخدام برنامج الاودين  بخانة pda   وان كان ذالك يرجى ذكر الاودين المستخدم لتنزيل النسخة ودمت بخير

----------


## max_11

مجهود رائع

----------


## am_for_non

بارك الله فيك

----------


## humax2006

*شكرا لك على المتابعة*

----------


## Mohammed-GSM

شكراا على الخبار بارك الله فيك

----------

